# -, ,
!       (        )     ().  :
1.       ?
2.   ,     ?               ?        10     ?           ,          ?

----------


## food-list

(, )         54- , ,         .

       -4-20/24113@  12.12.2018.
https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/480867/

----------


## food-list

> 10     ?


 ,

----------

> ,


     ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10     ?


       ?

----------

.         .       .

----------


## sdef48

> ?


,     ,     .    ,     .     ,   , ,     .     .   ,    .  ,         ?            "    ".,         .

----------

> ,


  579-?           ?        .           .    ,    ,   ,   .



> ,     .


    ,      .     -   



> .   ,    .


  - .        ,    ,

----------


## sdef48

> - .        ,    ,


      . :Big Grin:  , .  , , ,  .  ..   , ,  ,  ?    ,  ,    . -      ,   .    ,   ,   ? , !    ,     .    "        00.00.00     ( )"  " ,   !    ,     (    )  1016,      .    .   .      .    . .  ctr   .       -   ****  00.00.00 "     .   ,   ,    ,     ,  -   (-).

----------

> ,     .


   ,    .

----------

.   ,    (    )   . ,      ,      .    ,     ,     .       -     .     .        ,     (    )    .      -      .           ?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, ???
 ,             .

----------

> ,     (    )    .      -      .


  .

----------



----------

> , ???
>  ,             .


.      ,     .       ,     ?

----------


## sdef48

> ,    .


, ,   .  ,       (  ) ,    ,   .  ,  . ,        ,  .

----------


## sdef48

> -     .


    ?    ,     .   .  ,  .    ,  ,  ( )  .     .   ? ,   .    .     .    .

----------


## sdef48

> ?





> ,


 ,   .     .   , ,   .      ,  ,  .    .      ,   .   ,  ,  ,  , .

----------

> ,       (  )


  -  , ,     



> ,


   !    . 



> ,     .


..       ? 



> ,


        .        .    ,

----------


## sdef48

,      .    ,.     .         , ,   ,   ,     ,  .          ,      ( ,  , ,   ).  ,  ,  ,  .         ,   .   ?
   , , ,         .

----------

> ,      .    ,.     .         , ,   ,   ,     ,  .          ,      ( ,  , ,   ).  ,  ,  ,  .         ,   .   ?
>    , , ,         .


   ,     :Smilie: 
   ,        -    !? 
       , ,   "  ".
            -     ! -
 :Smilie:

----------

. 2       . ,  ,      .   ,     02.07.      .    ,           ,        ,   5               ,        .     ,            .

----------

> ,


*sdef48*,           ? 



> 


     . 




> ,      ( ,  , ,   ).


          ?



> ,   .


 ** ,    .    .
,    !     ,   ,      



> ,


  ,   .

----------


## .

> ,  ,  ( )  .


   .     ,      -    ,   .    ,  .        -

----------


## sdef48

> .     ,      -    ,   .    ,  .        -


   , ?    ?  ,   ?      ?

----------


## sdef48

> sdef48,           ?


  .      .             ( ,  ,      ).     ?    .    ?

----------


## sdef48

> ?


 . . (    , ,     ).   ,    (   ).       -?    ? ,      ,      .   ,   .      .

----------


## sdef48

> ,    .    .
> ,    !     ,   ,


 ,   .   ,   .   ,  ,  .     . ,    ,      .      ,    (    ).
   .

----------


## sdef48

> ,         
>   ,   .


,-.    , ,   , .

----------


## sdef48

> "  ".


      ?   ?



> ,


   ,  ,    .        .




> -    !?


, ,   .   ,  -  , ,  .         (   ).     -, . :Stick Out Tongue:  



> -     !


!     ,   .  .    .   ,   ,  .

----------


## .

> , ?    ?  ,   ?


  .   18. 




> . .


    ?   ,   ?    ,      ?




> ?   ?


          ,   ,       , ? )       .    .
   -    ?



> (   ).    -,


       -?

----------


## .

, sdef48     .      ,      :Wink:

----------


## OLGALG

> ?   ?


     -     -          -              -   .
       -      .

  -             -     -       -      (        )-        (   )  -  -     .
   "  1"    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     -


     ,     2000-

----------

> !     ,   .  .    .   ,   ,  .


, ,  -!    ,      6    :Smilie: 
   !

----------


## sdef48

,     ..  .       .      ,    .    (  )  ,  ,   (    )     ,     /  ,    (  ) .     ,       .




> -      .


          ?    ? :Wow:    ..   ,    .     .    ..     ,   ,       ,         . ,  ,    .

----------


## sdef48

> ,   ,       , ? )       .    .
>    -    ?


,  ""  ,     ? ""      ,     .           . ,    .      ,             . , ,*OLGALG*, 
*ZZZhanna*,   ,  ,          ,     ,     ,    . .   ,          ,    .   ,             -. 




> -?


      ?!       5-7 .      35, 115.

----------


## sdef48

""  54  .         .               .       ,   .-..   ?     ,    .   . ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -?
> 			
> 		
> 
>       ?!       5-7 .      35, 115.


        ?   :Biggrin: 




> (  )  ,  ,   (    )     ,     /  ,    (  ) .


      ? 




> ,             -.


         ? 




> 


      .




> ,  ,


,        ,               .
   ,        -  -   ,     ,  -   .

----------


## .

> 


   ,    ,  ...




> ,     ,    . .


        -? ,             ?    




> 115.


       ?          .     ,    .




> .


   ?  :Smilie:   -,   ,           ))

----------


## .

,      ,         .      ?  , ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     (-    )   ...
 -,   ...

----------


## sdef48

> -,   ,           ))


   .        ,   -,    .



> ?


.   ,      .   .



> .     ,    .


 ,  .    ?  ?        ,      .



> -? ,             ?


   ,     ,  , ,   .  ,  . -     .




> ,             ?


  , .     .     ,           .
, ,  ,     ,       ,    , ?! , . .  ,   ,     . :Wink:       .

----------


## sdef48

> ,     (-    )   ...
>  -,   ...


   , .  , ,   ""                 .     ,      .    , . 
     ,      . ,   .

----------


## sdef48

> ?


        , ,     , ,  ,   .         .,   ,   . .   -  -. ,,      ?

----------


## sdef48

> ?


  ,       ?   ,    ,       (   ?),  .-   .          .      .  , , ""   ,   .   ,   ,      ""    ,         ,  ? !  .     .    ,     ,  , , ,      ,  .    .      -     . ,  ,, ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,     , ,  ,   .


              ,              .         ,    .
     ,       ,   ,  ,   ,      .




> .        ,   -,    .


  ,        .    ,    .  -... 





> , ,   ""


  ,   "" -   -   :Biggrin:

----------


## .

> ,   -,    .


    ?    . 




> .   ,      .   .


 .     -      ,     ,     .         




> ,     ,  , ,   .


  ?  ,    ,       ?          ,     . ,     ,      .




> ,           .


     , , -,        ,         ,  -,      ,      .
  ,         .     ,   **     (  )          ,             .      ,               .

----------


## .

> , ,


  ,       ,     :Wink:      ,  -  ,

----------

